# Identifying Part mfg from logo 1991



## eredleaf (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone know the manufacturer of this fixture?
This faucet is metric and is most likely a high end fixture.
The home it is in was built in 1991. Some of the best people in Phoenix at identifying parts have been asked and stumped by this one.
I couldn't identify how to include a picture in the post, so I have uploaded it to a website I own. If you are good at identifying logos from companies that may have shut down or changed their logo, please take a look. The image is at http://www.id-inside.com/share/fixture.JPG
Note the JPG is capitalized and it seems to matter.
Thanks.


----------



## mednick (Sep 10, 2008)

Try Teters Faucets
1 800 448 1521
6337 Oram St
Dallas Tx 75214 
They Have Recognized Fixtures For Me That 
I Didnt Think Any1 Would
Email Them This Pic

Goodluck


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody got a magnifying glass...
If I could see the picture there might be a 1/2 a chance!


----------



## eredleaf (Sep 12, 2008)

*Identifying part more info*

I contacted Teters, no luck. I have included a link to some new related pictures. The original picture is from a faucet in the shower. This picture shows the diverter valve which is the actual part I need to replace and it shows two views of the shower head and some greater detail on the logo. The flow control bar on the showerhead has the word Brevettato printed on it and the inside is labeled Perfecta. 

The image is at http://www.id-inside.com/share/parts.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have never seen the brand before.


----------

